# Coccidia : Dimethox Dosage in ccs



## Cotton Eyed Does

Camille was kind enough to work out the dosage for Dimethox 40% for prevention and treatment of Coccidia into ccs. 

Prevention:

Day 1: 1cc/5 lbs
Day 2-5 : 1cc/10 lbs

Treatment: Double the above:

Day 1-5 : 2cc/10 lb (This would be the same as 1 cc/5# for the entire 5 days.) (a few folks will give 2cc/5lb for the first day)


----------



## Erin Bevis

Treatment would be 2cc per 10 lbs for 5 days correct? Can I give it in the bottle or just directly in the mouth?


----------



## Dorothy

if you put it in the bottle, the kid may not take it as it has a very potent taste to it. I give it straight... they DON'T like it at all, but choke it down... and it works well.


----------



## Glenda Daniel

Mine drink it mixed with electrolytes! Good luck!!


----------

